# Best anchor?



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

If your looking to slowly "drag" an anchor use a gob of chain. If you want to stop and hold I have good luck using a "lead safe" (3/16" plate welded/poured/sealed) pyramid that I make in different weights to match the river/load. 41 pound pictured.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

I also use a steel plated/poured anchor. Like seen above but there’s no point. It’s a square bottom. My 35lber seems to stop my 14’ rmr with 3 dudes in it pretty well. Don’t forget it at a boat ramp. That was a 200$ mistake that really stung.

lot to be said about how you drop it. If you’re in fast ish water try to slow the boat down and let out a decent amount of line (more line= less force in the y direction) if you’re dropping in an eddy or on a bank be cognizant that if you drop it on angled bottom she’ll roll into the middle of the river and you’ll start drifting. Pulleys are sweet, and knots are bad


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Pyramid anchors are what I've used for small and large rafts, as well as, drift boats. I would avoid chains as they tear up the riverbed more than other options.

I've recently heard about these. Seems like a new option, isn't full of lead, and the reviews are very positive:








TORNADO ANCHORS | LEAD FREE, GUIDE APPROVED


Tornado Anchors Engineered to Perform. Eco-Friendly Lead Free Design. The best Drift Boat Anchor in the Industry.




www.tornadoanchorusa.com


----------



## planthead (Feb 20, 2016)

Using chains is horrible for the riverbed. I hate to see them on the river. A 35# pyramid anchor is great. I hear people complaining that they can’t stop their boat in fast water. That is because they use a 25 or 30 pound anchor. Also you need to let quite a bit of anchor line out to be effective in fast water. It is a huge difference when you switch to 35#. Besides the big cost of the Tornado, one thing that sucks is when you are fishing out of the back and get your line caught between the plates. That causes nicks in your fly line.


----------



## Daltonn (9 mo ago)

I use the 3.5 lb painted/galvanized anchor. Both of mine came with a PVC body which was ideal for longevity. Being 3.5 lbs it works fantastic on rivers and creeks with a current. Independent prongs will dig right into a soft bottom and keep me in place. I kayak fish with a 13.5' long by 34" wide kayak and it keeps me in place.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I switched to non-lead anchors about 10 years ago, and initially used the Green Anchor, which worked on low gradient cobble and basalt rivers.

I switched to the Tornado when it became available and sold quite a few of them to fly shops, boat builders, and guides. They do bite better and the ability to customize weight and size of plates is a benefit.

The drawback to be aware of is that they can be a vector for invasive species, so a thorough examination and cleaning/dry cycle if moving between watersheds with known issues is critical.


----------



## Daltonn (9 mo ago)

planthead said:


> Using chains is horrible for the riverbed. I hate to see them on the river. A 35# pyramid anchor is great. I hear people complaining that they can’t stop their boat in fast water. That is because they use a 25 or 30 pound anchor. Also you need to let quite a bit of anchor line out to be effective in fast water. It is a huge difference when you switch to 35#. Besides the big cost of the Tornado, one thing that sucks is when you are fishing out of the back and get your line caught between the plates. That causes nicks in your fly line.


Before buying the boat anchor, take note that it is only for small boats, including personal watercraft. Otherwise, it will not hold a vessel securely, especially when it is windy. Plus, it isn’t for sandy surfaces.


----------



## bfish (11 mo ago)

a couple of 10, 15, or 20 weight lifting plates work just fine. Stack them together and easy to change the weight depending on need. Cheap too.


----------



## silverspurs (7 mo ago)

I used the bar bell plate wieghts as stated by bfish... I went down to my local recycled sporting goods store and purchased 3-10lb and 3-5lb plates, then to Lowes for a 1/2" by 10" long eyebolt, some washers and a nylock nut to hold it all on there... works great and totally adjustable... cost about $45.00


----------

